# Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không



## nnquynh (25/5/20)

*Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không là điều mà đa phần người mẹ bầu Phân vân. Canxi Chela Calcium D3 giúp đỡ bổ sung vitamin D3 cho bà bầu hấp thụ, khắc phục thiếu canxi dẫn tới loãng xương, chất lượng cho sức khỏe xương khớp. Cùng Khỏe Là Hạnh Phúc nghiên cứu kỹ hơn về sản phẩm Canxi Chela Calcium D3 qua thông tin Bài viết sau đây nhé!
Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có chất lượng không
Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không*? Canxi Chela Calcium D3 là viên uống bổ sung canxi dưới dạng Canxi Albical Chelate Axit Amin cùng vitamin D3 giúp đỡ hữu hiệu cho sức khỏe xương khớp.

bởi nguồn thực phẩm hàng ngày không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu canxi cho những người thiếu canxi có công dụng loãng xương, thiếu niên trong giai đoạn phát triển chiều cao và nhất là các eva có thai và cho con bú nên thích nhất thiết bổ sung thêm bằng những nguồn khác.

Mặt dù vậy quy trình bổ sung canxi thông thường dễ khiến mom bầu gặp cần phải tình trạng nóng trong, táo bón, lắng cặn gây ra sỏi thận... Viên uống Canxi Chela Calcium D3 ra đời là biện pháp bổ sung canxi ion thế hệ mới với thông thường thế mạnh cho người vận dụng, giúp cơ thể hấp thụ canxi an toàn và1 cách tốt nhất.

_



_

_Canxi Chela Calcium D3_

*Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không phản hồi từ người dùng*
_



_

_Phản hồi của người áp dụng về bộ đôi Sắt Chela Ferr Forte và Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có chất lượng không_

_



_

_Diễn viên Oanh Oanh review Canxi Chela Calcium D3_

*Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có chất lượng không kiểm định từ chuyên gia*
Hợp chất canxi có trong các dòng viên uống canxi hiện tại rất khó hấp thụ bởi diện tích lớn và sự có mặt của pH và thông thường chất khác trong dạ dày. Khoáng chất vô cơ như canxi sau khi được hòa tan trong dạ dày có thể liên kết với các axit amin, sử dụng liên kết trong ruột để hấp thụ protein. Phần canxi còn lại hâp0s thụ vào cơ thể là rất ít.

Canxi Chela Calcium D3 bổ sung Calcium Amino Acid Chelate Albion - Canxi ion thế hệ mới có cơ cấu phân tử vô cùng đặc trưng gồm những ion khoáng chất siêu nhỏ được kìm kẹp bởi 2 axit amin khác bằng 2 liên kết ổn định, bảo vệ khoáng chất không bị tách ra và tiếp xúc với dạ dày nên tránh bị vô hiệu hóa bởi vì những phân tử khác có trong thức ăn chưa được tiêu hóa hết, không gây phản ứng trào ngược axit dạ dày. 100% Phân tử canxi trong sản phẩm có thể đi qua dạ dày an toàn và đảm bảo giải phóng khi đã tới ruột non, giúp hấp thụ vi chất vào cơ thể và1 cách đặc biệt nhất.


Thành phần Canxi Chela Calcium D3
- 88,3% calcium biglycinate ( calcium amino acid chelate Albion ®)

- 0,05% cholecalciferol – vitamin D

- Phụ liệu khác: Microcrystal line cellulose; chất chống vón – muối magnesium của các axit béo; (genlatine, màu: E171)


khả năng Canxi Chela Calcium D3
- tư vấn bổ sung canxi và vitamin D3 cho cơ thể, giảm khả năng loãng xương ở người lớn tuổi đồng thời giúp hệ xương chắc khỏe hơn

- Calcium Chelate Albion hấp thụ chất lượng đa không gây lắng cặn, không tác động xấu tiêu hóa, không gây ra dị ứng, nóng trong, táo bón

- Qua đa dạng thí điểm cho thấy Calcium Chelate Albion qua thông thường là loại canxi có nguy cơ hấp thụ tốt nhất trong các dòng canxi hiện tại, không gây ra tác dụng phụ cho người dùng

- Canxi Chela Calcium D3 là lựa chọn chất lượng ưu cho mẹ bầu bổ sung canxi an toàn và tác dụng tốt.

_



_

_Sơ đồ chứng minh năng lực hấp thụ của Calcium amino acid chelate Albion so với những dòng canxi hiện tại_


Cách dùng Canxi Chela Calcium D3
Hướng dẫn áp dụng Canxi Chela Calcium D3

- Mỗi ngày uống 1 viên Canxi Chela Calcium D3 sau bữa ăn chính

Đối tượng vận dụng Canxi Chela Calcium D3

- các eva người đang có thai hoặc đang cho con bú

- Thanh thiếu niên đang trong thời kỳ phát triển chiều cao

- Người lớn tuổi thiếu canxi có tài năng loãng xương

để ý khi vận dụng Canxi Chela Calcium D3

- Thời điểm tốt nhất để hấp thụ canxi là buổi sáng, tạo điềo kiện cho cơ thể chuyển hóa canxi đến khung xương. cùng lúc buổi sáng cơ thể cũng có cơ hội hấp thụ vitamin D tự nhiên.

- Không nên uống Chela Calcium D3 vào buổi tối dễ gây lắng đọng canxi, không chất lượng cho hệ tiêu hóa.

- Bảo quản Canxi Chela Calcium D3 ở nhiệt độ phòng dưới 30 độ C, địa chỉ khô ráo, thoáng mát, hạn chế ánh nắng trực tiếp đến từ mặt trời và không cần bảo quản trong tủ lạnh.

- Không dùng tay ướt để lấy sản phẩm, đậy kín nắp sau khi áp dụng và để xa tầm tay trẻ em.

- Viên uống Canxi Chela Calcium D3 là thực phẩm chức năng, không cần phải là thuốc và không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc trị bệnh.

- hữu hiệu ứng dụng sản phẩm tùy thuộc vào cơ địa từng người. Theo điều tra cho thấy sau trong khoảng 3-6 tháng sau đó sử dụng sản phẩm sẽ đưa đến hữu hiệu rõ rệt.

_



_

_ứng dụng viên uống Canxi Chela Calcium D3 theo đúng hướng dẫn_

*Canxi Chela Calcium D3 bảng giá bao nhiêu*
hiện nay viên uống hỗ trợ bổ sung Canxi Chela Calcium D3 của hãng OLIMP LABORATORIES xuất xứ Ba Lan trên thị trường có mức giá 230,000 – 280,000 VNĐ/hộp 30 viên. bảng báo giá của sản phẩm tùy vào từng đơn vị cung cấp cũng như chính sách bán hàng và các chương trình ưu đãi theo từng thời điểm khác nhau. do Canxi Chela Calcium D3 là sản phẩm nhập khẩu chưa được phân phối chính thức tại Việt Nam nên bạn mong muốn Khám phá để chọn sản phẩm ở địa chỉ uy tín, tốt.

Được biết Chiaki.vn là trang thương mại điện tử uy tín có giúp sức viên uống Canxi Chela Calcium D3 cam kết xịn 100% với bảng báo giá cả khó khăn, có rộng rãi ưu đãi tới người tiêu dùng như chính sách đổi trả hàng trong khoảng 05 ngày, tư vấn hoàn tiền lên đến 150% nếu phát hiện hàng nhái, trợ giúp giao hàng tới tận tay quý khách hàng. chọn hàng tại Chiaki.vn giúp bạn dễ dàng và yên tâm hơn khi mua tìm các sản phẩm về sức khỏe và đa dạng lĩnh vực khác trong cuộc sống.

_



_

_tìm Canxi Chela Calcium D3 chính hãng giá 236,000 VNĐ tại Chiaki.vn_

Trên đây là các thông tin về *Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không* mà Khỏe Là Hạnh Phúc muốn tư vấn cho bạn. Sản phẩm là chọn lựa lý tưởng để bổ sung khoáng chất canxi và vitamin D3 cho mẹ bầu cũng như thanh thiếu niên và người lớn tuổi, là món quà vai trò mà bạn có thể dành cho gia đình mình. Đừng quên theo dõi Khỏe Là Hạnh Phúc để cập nhật thêm đa dạng tư liệu hữu ích khác về sức khỏe nhé!

Nguồn: [Vạch trần] Canxi Chela Calcium D3 có tốt không


----------

